# buttercup day 3



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Yesterday I put buttercup in a box with food and water. She tried to jump on the roost and did but then I took her off. And put her in the shed with a box. this morning, I didnt see her poop in the box but when i took her out she pooped this like solid mixed and liquid i think dark green brown stuff and a white and yellowish liquid. and then her comb is still a little drooping but she was walking behind the flock and only eating treats not her feed. She is running away from me too. 

Sunfish challenged chestnut and pecked her head and jumped on her but chestnut bit her back. I cant believe sunfish shes taking advantage while buttercups sick.. sunfish has always been the lowest but she is also biting me.. 

I keep looking at this website even though Im at school.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Please stop creating new topics about the same thing. It gets confusing and it's harder for anyone to keep track of what happened before.


----------

